# Briggs 10t502 carb spring & linkage



## perryp2045 (May 12, 2013)

I just replaced the diaphragm to correct an engine surging problem. During reassembly I mixed up the spring and linkage connections. Is there a diagram available to show the proper connection for the springs and linkages?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a video showing the linkage for a diaphragm carb,hope this helps.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

This might also help. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a video showing the linkage for a diaphragm carb,hope this helps.
> 
> How a Briggs and Stratton Push Mower engine governor/throttle linkage is set up, and how it works. - YouTube


Don't take links out of the spring as suggested in the video, you bend the tab that the spring hooks into forward or backward. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## perryp2045 (May 12, 2013)

Thank you! The picture is exactly what I was needing.


----------

